# New delta saw



## bbrooks88 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone else wrote a review on the new delta saw. (Available at lowes). But here is what I've found. I was in need of a good saw but couldn't spend a lot of money. After several of the slipped through my fingers at auction I decided to look at new ones. I tried to read quiet a bit but there was not a lot of reviews on this one. I've had it about 5 months now and used it quiet a bit. 

Overall, the saw is really solid I have had no problems with it sliding around on me. I do have it sitting agains a large table that is super have that I use as an out feed. It cuts really straight and accurate. Really easy to assemble and use. It has a small motor but I've been able to cut everything through. I did have one large piece slow the blade down but all went well. I would absolutely recommend this to any beginner or even someone looking to upgrade or replace a cabinet base. It's not as heavy but the wheels make it easy to move. A+


----------

